# mysql module konnte nicht gestartet werden, server down



## YourDoom (24. Dez. 2009)

hi,
ich hab einen crontab, der alle paar minuten apache reloaded
ab und zu stürzt glaub ihc deshalb der server ab und ich kann nur noch über ftp rein, aber man kanns nicht mehr mitm browser erreichen...
in den logs steht dann:

PHP Fatal error:  Unable to start mysql module in Unknown on line 0
Can't initialize threads: error 11

dann muss ich rebooten und 2 minuten später gehts wieder
dies passiert jeden bis zu jeden 2. tag und nervt total.
was muss ich machen, dass der stabiler läuft? wieso stürzt der immer ab?

vielen dank
mfg


----------



## Till (25. Dez. 2009)

Welches Betriebssystem?
Hast Du alle verfügbaren Updates installiert?
Ist das ein vServer?


----------



## a#tom (13. Dez. 2010)

hallo,

gibt es zu diesem problem schon eine lösung?
ich quäle mich schon seit tagen damit herum...

mein apache2 läuft ca. einen tag, danach stürzt er ab mit der fehlermeldung:

PHP Fatal error:  Unable to start mysql module in Unknown on line 0 Can't initialize threads: error 11

nach einem restart läuft er wieder für einen tag.
Im access.log ist zur absturzzeit auch nie ein user-zugriff verzeichnet...

debian 5.0
php5
apache2

danke,
tom


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2010)

Welche ISPConfig Version?


----------



## a#tom (14. Dez. 2010)

gar keine, ich benutze ispconfig (soweit ich weiß  nicht!


----------

